# JL 10w6v2 - Ported or sealed?



## Griffith

I was on partsexpress.com and checking out Dayton HO and Peerless XLS subs. And then I read Q&As about recommended enclosures, both subs the techs recommended ported enclosures given the Parameters. So I'm wondering if the JL 10w6v2 requires a ported enclosure. Here are the parameters.

Free Air Resonance (Fs) 28.5 Hz
Electrical “Q” (Qes) 0.497
Mechanical “Q” (Qms) 8.458
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts) 0.469
Equivalent Compliance (Vas) 1.18 cu ft / 33.4 L
One-Way Linear Excursion (Xmax)* 0.60 in / 15 mm
Reference Efficiency (no) 0.15%
Efficiency (1 W / 1 m)** 83.7 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area (Sd) 51.4 sq in / 0.0332 sq m
DC Resistance (Re)*** 6.3 Ω


BTW, can someone model me a ported enclosure? JL recommends a .75 cu ft enclosure tuned to 37hz. That's a very small enclosure and a relatively high tune.


----------



## m3gunner

JL also has a recommended ported enclosure...

10W6v2-D4 - Car Audio - Subwoofer Drivers - W6v2 - JL Audio


----------



## chithead

I've tried that enclosure, and well... it sucked. Absolutely terrible output, and didn't blend at all. Sealed that enclosure up, and it was a night and day difference. If you are going ported with it, I highly recommend a larger enclosure than that.


----------



## Griffith

How large of an enclosure are we talking and what kind of a tune? 30hz? 25hz?


----------



## Golden Ear

I have mine in .625 recommended sealed enclosure but keep reading that people like it in a 1 cubic foot sealed box. Anyone experimented with it and found the best sounding, lowest playing sealed box?


----------



## Griffith

Golden Ear, I went from a 0.7 cu ft enclosure to a 1.0 cu ft enclosure. I'm talking sealed. There's a noticeable difference in terms of sound quality. The bass is better in the 1.0 cu ft. It hits lower and just sounds better overall.


----------



## Golden Ear

Thanks G, that's what I thought. I like the sound in the spec box but I'm sure it's rolling off sharply way before 23hz. I'm hoping the 1^3' box will help bring freq response down but I'm worried about power handling if I do that, tho. I don't ever crank the volume up until I hear distortion so I think I'll be ok. Will my pdx-m6 that has a birth sheet claiming 686 watts still be ok to use?


----------



## spyders03

Yes, that amp will be just fine. Again, I wouldn't TRY and push it, however JL is pretty good about under-rating their power capabilities. I am actually in the market for a JL 1000/1 to run on my 12w6, that is in a sealed box. Have a good friend that has been runing it for a couple years without fail. I always told him he was crazy, but over 2 years later I'm starting to think there is something to it, lol. Also, he doesn't abuse it, and we set his gains so it was putting out right about 900, it doesn't even think twice about it.


----------



## Golden Ear

Perfect. Thanx for the info!


----------

